# Needing an ID for this Cryptocoryne



## taronlanghover (Nov 2, 2017)

The pictures are all the same type of crypt in various stages. The big one is massive 2 ft tall and 18 wide.

It was brought in from europe in 2009 or so and somehow the id was lost over the years.






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

Looks like it might be aponogetifolia or maybe usteriana(tends to have some red tones).

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriot100% (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks like cryptocoryne usteriana

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

Patriot100% said:


> Looks like cryptocoryne usteriana
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I agree, it looks like the green form of usteriana! 
I had it, accidentally neglected and killed  it gets so big, one of the crypts that flowered underwater but it was so big it broke the water surface!


----------



## Patriot100% (Nov 12, 2011)

ddavila06 said:


> I agree, it looks like the green form of usteriana!
> I had it, accidentally neglected and killed  it gets so big, one of the crypts that flowered underwater but it was so big it broke the water surface!


I'm sorry to hear that.

I'm struggle with it growing in my tank at the moment. I'm trying to find the correct conditions for it to thrive. Hopefully one this crypt will become more popular in the hobby.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

Patriot100% said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> I'm struggle with it growing in my tank at the moment. I'm trying to find the correct conditions for it to thrive. Hopefully one this crypt will become more popular in the hobby.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


its a very big, very very easy crypt to grow. what kind of set up do you have? mine died due to neglect, a light went off and it melted,..was just too busy to deal with the tanks...

anyways, root tabs, every 3-6 months, normal water changes twice a month maybe, co2 infused helps. i had the other variant also, that has darker green and reddish or something, that took over my 75 ages ago  good luck!


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Definitely C. usteriana.

There is a giant green form that has been transplanted from Europe to the US. This plant sure does look like it...

All usteriana like hard water and thrive when given enough light and nutrients.


----------

